
Hardly anyone buying Teslas or electric vehicles in US - vr46
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/11/12/us_electric_vehicle_sales/
======
alexfromapex
The monster truck narrative of the U.S. in this article is not really a fair
portrayal. Electric cars are expensive, even the Tesla Model 3 costs about the
same as an entry-level Lexus.

------
letorruella
An electric car's cost is very unreachable for the average American.

